

Terence Mckenna: Know Your History [video] - MichaelAO
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WvYw8RoSOGM

======
skidoo
I love his remarks on the New Age movement. Spirituality without some form of
sacrifice has always struck me as unauthentic.

